

Startup Quote: Sean Parker, managing partner, Founders Fund - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3786986653

======
raychancc
You have got to be willing to be poor as an entrepreneur.

\- Sean Parker

<http://startupquote.com/post/3786986653>

------
pepdek
He's also on record to have said...

<http://www.youknowwhatscool.com/>

